# Still they walk among us...



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area and went to the lost luggage office and reported the loss.
The woman there smiled and told me not to worry because she was a trained professional and said I was in good hands. 'Now,' she asked me, 'has your plane arrived yet?'...


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

One day I was walking down the beach with some friends when someone shouted....
'Look at that dead bird!'
Someone looked up at the sky and said...'where?'


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Start the morning with a giggle.

Dave p :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Woman in butchers asks " how much are those £2 Pies"


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

While working at a pizza parlor I observed a man ordering a small pizza to go. 
He appeared to be alone and the cook asked him if he would like it cut into 4 pieces or 6. He thought about it for some time then said, 
'Just cut it into 4 pieces; I don't think I'm hungry enough to eat 6 pieces'.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

My sister keeps a lifesaving tool in her car boot which is designed to cut through a seat belt if she gets trapped.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

My colleague and I were eating our lunch in our cafeteria, when we overheard a girl from admin. talking about the sunburn she got on her weekend drive to the beach.
She drove down in a convertible, but said she 'didn't think she'd get sunburned because the car didn't stop and was moving all the time.'


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My husband actually said this last night - we were watching the weather forecast on Yorkshire TV - it showed a picture of some hill in Derbyshire and this is the pearl of wisdom he came out with.

"So is Derbyshire now in Yorkshire?" mmm think the clue may have been in the question.

Be scared be very scared - I am!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> ................Be scared be very scared - I am!...eenie :lol:


So am I - I've just put a full milk bottle in the dishwasher 8O


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I asked for a small coke with the sandwich I bought for my lunch today. The woman serving me replied "medium is the smallest we do." What???


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*I've joined them*

This one is true:

I went into a store and asked,
"Have you got the new Helen Smith CD?"
Almost without hesitation the guy said,
"Yes, the new Norah Jones arrived yesterday"


----------

